# Veil tail with a split in it??



## AmeliaPalmtrees (Feb 17, 2015)

3 months ago, I was at walmart, and I saw a peculiar looking veil tail male. Everything was normal but the tail. It looked like a double tail. But it didnt have the more thicker body or anything, it was an obvious veil tail, with just a split. I bought it thinking it had fin rot that caused it, but it had no fin rot. I thought it the got split some how by something sharp. But ever since I got him, the split never healed. A month ago its tail split into 3, but after a couple of days the 3rd one healed back and it had only 1 split. By now im guessing he was born this way. Anybody think hes a new breed? A regular double tail? Or just a weird veiltail? Im pretty lost. :|


----------



## AmeliaPalmtrees (Feb 17, 2015)

Heres my little weirdo, Sloop. I know I shouldnt keep him in a jar. But Im going to buy him a 5 gallon tank with a heater and filter soon. Dont worry


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

It's kinda hard to tell with the picture, but with most double tails, the dorsal fin usually is larger and mirrors the anal fin.


----------



## AmeliaPalmtrees (Feb 17, 2015)

True. The dorsal fin looks nothing like the anal fin.... and all the double tails I seen, their tail's fin starts at the body. Sloop's tail is like half way, then it splits. If hes a new breed, I'm calling the breed "mermaid tail"


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

Lol. I highly doubt that he is a new breed. And there are different degrees of split in a double tail, such as a split tail- the 2 completely lobes are different example one is smaller than the other, then there is the heart tail- which the split isn't completely through (it's split on the end), and there may be some other forms, but I can't recall them right now. But his is more than likely just an old injury that didn't heal completely. My vt took some serious chunks out of his tail, and it probably won't ever return to it's formal glory.


----------



## AmeliaPalmtrees (Feb 17, 2015)

Agh I got so excited! Mermaid tail sounds so cool lol.. If it is an old injury, I wonder what It was to make it permanent.


----------

